# Cholecystectomy, cholangiagram common bile duct exploration



## Trendale (Aug 14, 2009)

Hello,
Can anyone tell me if the cholangiagram is included in the 47610/47550? He did a open choly with cholangiagrams and exploration of common bile duct. Should I code the cholangiagram separate, and if so woud it be 74300? I was just going to code it as 47610/47550. Please let me know otherwise. Thanks!


----------



## LTibbetts (Aug 14, 2009)

47610 states with or without cholangiography in CPT description


----------



## tlrobinson604 (Aug 14, 2009)

*cholecystectomy w/cholangiography plus exp. duct*

Your correct code for open cholecystectomy w/cholangiography plus exploration of common duct is #47610.  If you get the General Sx. Coding Alert magazine go to 2008, Vol. 10 No. 1 pg.5.
ttaylor


----------

